# Canadian Utilities (TSE: CU) dividends



## Foiwater (May 16, 2018)

Does anyone else use scotia itrade and hold canadian utilities stock?
Has anyone else noticed how the dividend went to 0.015? which is, oddly enough, what a unit called
"Canadian Utilities & Telecom Income Fund" (TSE: UTE.UN) declared. 
I can't see the highest dividend track record having been reduced. 
Anyone else think itrade probably confused these?
Tks.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Must be an error. The div was declared a little while back at about 43.5c for the quarter (from memory)


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is the dividend information right from their website






Canadian Utilities | Dividends & Stock Splits


Information on dividends & Stock Splits for Canadian Utilities Limited.



www.canadianutilities.com


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Use a Secure Message to advise iTrade of the error and print off a copy of your message for future reference. 

It is hard to imagine they could make such an error, but they did. Also don't be surprised if they auto-correct that error in a day or two at most because they will have a records mismatch somewhere. 

That all said, how did you find the error? I find it odd why a dividend which isn't payable until June 1 would already be noted as a 'transaction' in your account. Normally, nothing shows in transactions until it has actually been paid! Even the distribution date for UTE.UN isn't until May 29th!


----------



## Foiwater (May 16, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> Use a Secure Message to advise iTrade of the error and print off a copy of your message for future reference.
> 
> It is hard to imagine they could make such an error, but they did. Also don't be surprised if they auto-correct that error in a day or two at most because they will have a records mismatch somewhere.
> 
> That all said, how did you find the error? I find it odd why a dividend which isn't payable until June 1 would already be noted as a 'transaction' in your account. Normally, nothing shows in transactions until it has actually been paid! Even the distribution date for UTE.UN isn't until May 29th!


No sir it wasn't noted as a transaction. It is from the "projected income" section of the account. Which has a disclaimer that it may not be 100% correct.

It isn't a transaction but rather a projected income.

Not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't often look at that tab in Scotia iTrade but clearly they got the wrong symbol in the projection. I wouldn't worry about it because what really matters is whether the right holding is listed in your account. Click on the green + sign next to your holding of CU and you will see all the pertinent details (more stuff than you'd ever care to know) under 5 tabs for that holding.


----------



## Foiwater (May 16, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> I don't often look at that tab in Scotia iTrade but clearly they got the wrong symbol in the projection. I wouldn't worry about it because what really matters is whether the right holding is listed in your account. Click on the green + sign next to your holding of CU and you will see all the pertinent details (more stuff than you'd ever care to know) under 5 tabs for that holding.


Right on - tks AR


----------

